

Show HN: My brother built this to get rid of his RubyConf Australia ticket - mkorfmann
http://ticketfall.com/92770b07e8

======
DigitalSea
I am surprised this didn't get more upvotes. The falling price of a ticket
every now is a genius idea. This on a wider scale could be interesting.

